# Another whopper...



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

of a meal! 

Me, Mellon, and Fishinfreak all hit the Big O on the black pearl sunday jan 7th. Water temp was a cool 39-40 degrees, skies were overcast with some drizzle. The air temp......suppost to be like 55 was a chilly mid 40s with a cold wind chill. 

Started off the day with all time catfisher Mellon, losing one. 

But after a lil search and destroy we had our first fish in by Mellon, then I caught one, and then....the one and only capt of the pearl fishinfreak pulls in a monster.....hellbender that is. This thing was like godzilla at 12inches long and mean looking!

Next spot, fishin freak was waiting on his first and then bam... fish on....Randy was quick to set the hook but was unable to reel this fish in....not because it was huge but because he was on the phone jabbin. So I reeled it in. LOL (9lb channel)

Overall nice day on the water, ended up with a couple 9s couple 6s and a dink 3lber! (that was me of course). And last but not least a slimy godzilla like hellbender!

Best catch of the day goes too............drumroll........Wild mikes barbq chicken wings and curly fries with cheese!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish guys


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That Black Pearl rides great! Man, I felt like I was on a professional guided trip yesterday. Randy's boat, Randy's bait, Ryan was anchor "boy", all I did was cut some bait and sit down. I LIKE IT!!!!!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

H2O Mellon said:


> That Black Pearl rides great! Man, I felt like I was on a professional guided trip yesterday. Randy's boat, Randy's bait, Ryan was anchor "boy", all I did was cut some bait and sit down. I LIKE IT!!!!!



Wait til you go out in my boat......paddling from place to place!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The Hellbender is awesome, Im jealous, still need to add that one to my Life list. Still beats working on tree cutting all afternoon in the rain...
Im headed out this Sat, snow or not.... 

Good going guys!
Salmonid


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

You guys had it bad after that clean up, eh? Nice fish to all, hellbender, now that's a curious creature.....
I did church, then put up a new bathroom vanity thingy, took a cat nap that lasted til 6! then pured some 3oz spoons, man good lead makes all the difference in how they turn out!
Good to see your mug, Mellon!
LMJ


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brian dont let Randy hold out on yea make him take you too his secret spot.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

macfish said:


> Brian dont let Randy hold out on yea make him take you too his secret spot.



Mac, We did try his secret spot that's where the 45# Blue came from. 

Oh wait.... I wasnt suspose to say that!


----------



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

That's a neat fish...I've not seen one in several years


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go guys, nice to see some fish getting caught!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cool post. those fries do look good


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Hellbender, aren't those a sign of good (or better) water quality?


CW


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

ok....I am going to be the ignorant one....seems natural...i do it often and well.

what is that squirmy, wiggly thing with what looks like 4 paws/feet/landfins, a head and a tail? is that different from a mud puppy.....or is that the same as a mud puppy?

the cats are lookin like......cats. yummmmmmmmm.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bobinstow90 said:


> ok....I am going to be the ignorant one....seems natural...i do it often and well.
> 
> what is that squirmy, wiggly thing with what looks like 4 paws/feet/landfins, a head and a tail? is that different from a mud puppy.....or is that the same as a mud puppy?
> 
> the cats are lookin like......cats. yummmmmmmmm.



i would say,,,,,samething


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

That's the hellbender they are talking about. See http://www.hellbenders.org/abouthellbenders.html. They're kind of cool. this page also answers my question about water quality. If that hellbender was caught on the Big O, its either a sign the water quality is improving or it got washed out during one of the recent rains we had 

CW


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Bobinstow90 said:


> ok....I am going to be the ignorant one....seems natural...i do it often and well.
> 
> what is that squirmy, wiggly thing with what looks like 4 paws/feet/landfins, a head and a tail? is that different from a mud puppy.....or is that the same as a mud puppy?
> 
> the cats are lookin like......cats. yummmmmmmmm.


mud puppy is what i thought...not sure if its the same as a hellbender..


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

eelboy said:


> That's a neat fish...I've not seen one in several years


That's what we used to call a "waterdog." 
They used to be plentiful in the Licking River back in the 50s/60's, but I haven't seen one in years.
We used to catch them on trotlines when I was a kid.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

its a big mudpuppy, not a hellbender. hellbenders are pretty rare and the only place you would be able to find one around here would be in the fast clear clean riffle habitats they live in, mostly in WV. im not sure if they still occur in ohio streams. it is a very neat catch either way, but it would be big news if an actual hellbender was collected in the ohio, and yes it would be a very good indecator of clean water.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

I was told by an Ohio State biologist that it was a salamander. Because it had external gills on it. But they did say it was a big salamander and was glad it was returned to the water unharmed. Hope those that went with me had a great day. We'll do it again soon. Just need to get the river back under control.


----------



## gar (Mar 21, 2005)

i didnt see no pic in your attached images but I have caught maybe 20 of them in my time..I have caught them in the ohio river here on different lures and baits as well as caught a few climbing up a concrete wall at the old martins ferry dam..Also Im big in seining the creeks here and have caught them that way as well...never really did any research on them but I know across the river in big wheeling creek the hellbenders in there ive seen maybe 20 inches in length..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm pretty sure its a mudpuppy, hellbenders are pretty rare.


----------

